# Ranitomeya imitator - Intermediate



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

*Name*: Ranitomeya imitator (Mimic Poison Frog)

Previously Known as Dendrobates imitator, Ranitomeya yurimenguensis and Ranitomeya intermedia.
Discovered by Schulte (1986). R.imitator and the different morphs and locales have gone through different taxonomy changes, including different species and subspecies. R. imitator is now used to cover all known morphs and locales.
Considered part of the facultative egg feeding species group "vanzolinii"

*Distribution, Natural History and Conservation Status: *

R. imitator is found throughout the rainforests of Northeastern Peru at elevations of 180-1200 meters, primarily in early secondary and old growth forests with abundant deposition sites, namely Deiffenbachia, Heliconia and Xanthosoma phytotelmata. (1)
Classified as Least Concern on the IUCN Red List of Threatened Species. (2)
Classified as CITES Appendix II (3)
R. imitator has been well studied due to some of it's more interesting characteristics, such as the high degree of polymorphism, it's Mullerian mimicry of at least three known species (R. variabilis, R. summersi, and R. fantastica)(4), and it is known to be the only monogamous species of amphibian. (5)

*Identification: *

A medium sized species of Ranitomeya (16-21mm in length). Females are often larger, both in overall size and girth.
Imitator is part of the vanzolinii group of Ranitomeya that displays facultative egg feeding and biparental care of their tadpoles.
Frogs are often territorial (both male and female) and are known to be monogamous in the wild. Monogamy lasts only through a breeding cycle before courtship begins again and is not life long (5).
Males have a high pitched call, similar to a trill, which is used in variation for courtship, tadpole care and defending their territory.(6)
Imitator has a huge variation of patterning and colouration, including the mimicry of a number of sympatric Ranitomeya species. Aside from small often hard to detect variances, sometimes these frogs cannot overtly be distinguished from their model species aside from their very distinct call.

*Captive Care Difficulty*: Intermediate

General Care is not difficult, but due to their small size and speed they can often escape. This can lead to rapid death in low humidity environments.
Conspecific aggression can necessitate separation of same sexes in group scenarios. Bullied frogs can often hide, and slowly wither away until death.
Imitator are one of the more bold Ranitomeya species, but can still be quite shy in comparison to other Dendrobatidae. Newcomers to the hobby may find them overly shy, or have issues identifying any early warning signs of issues.

*Temperature and Humidity Requirements: *

Temperature ranges from 21 to 26 C (70 - 79 F) are acceptable. A temporary drop at night or for short periods of time is tolerable (16 C, or 60 F), but temperatures elevated above 28 C (80 F) for even short periods of time can be deadly.
Humidity requirements are not very specific, but should be maintained consistently somewhere in the gradient of 60-80 RH%. Low humidity can kill extremely quickly and maintaining high humidity levels (90-100%) is not advised. A mostly sealed vivarium is necessary to maintain this, but just as importantly there must be proper air flow and ventilation for proper evaporative cooling and to avoid respiratory issues.

*Food and Feeding: *

Primary diet should consist of dusted D. melanogaster fruit flies. Adults may also take the larger D. hydei, but this is not necessary. Springtails can often help as a supplemental food source and are useful for raising young froglets.
All food sources should be dusted with a good all in one supplement every feeding. These should include Calcium (with D3), with added vitamins (Vitamin A, D3, E, etc.) and trace minerals (NA, MG, etc.). Popular brands on the market are Repashy Calcium Plus and Denodrocare, both of which are all in one supplements. Vitamin A can be supplemented monthly for frogs that are heavily breeding, but is otherwise not needed when using a high quality all in one supplement.
Frogs can be fed 2-3 days a week or more depending on the amount being fed. Early morning or mid-day feedings are ideal.

*Enclosure Size Requirements: *

Recommended size would be a standard 18x18x24 (45x45x60cm). This size tank can safely house a pair of frogs. R. imitator is semi-arboreal and will enjoy a vertically orientated vivarium.
Smaller sized enclosures, such as a 12x12x18, can be used, but are better left to more experienced hobbyists. The smaller enclosure tends to be harder to manage, especially with conspecific aggression. Humidity and temperature gradients are also limited or nonexistent in smaller vivariums, so optimum care is much harder to deliver in such small enclosures.

*Captive Care Requirements and Behaviour: *

R. imitator is a social frog and is best kept in pairs (1.1), especially in smaller enclosures. Groups of 3 or more can see same-sex aggression which should be observed closely to ensure no frogs are being overly stressed out due to bullying. This can lead to death if not noticed, usually in the form of a missing frog. Beginners should avoid groups. 
Male on male aggression during courtship and female on female wresting during courtship are very common and are not necessarily cause for worry, but should be closely monitored. Groups of same sex frogs are also usually docile and amiable towards each other. They are an option for a more peaceful tank.
R. imitator should be kept in a species specific setup. Mixing and breeding the different morphs and locales of R. imitator should be avoided.
Bromeliads, large-leaved plants, and vines covering the background (such as creeping fig and climbing Philodendron) offer the frogs security as well as sleeping locations. Additionally, these frogs will explore the entire terrarium, and providing space to climb and structures to hide in will result in more bold frogs.
The addition of bromeliads will provide a deposition site for tadpoles. If you want to be able to control breeding, it may be suggested to avoid the addition of these and use removeable film canisters instead.
The substrate should be covered in layers of leaf litter, allowing for micro fauna to thrive and for the frogs to hide and explore in. The top layer leaf litter should dry out between mistings.
R. imitator is diurnal and most active in the early morning and in the later afternoon, retreating to bromeliads or plants during the mid-day and at night. Males will often perch high up in the tank and call to assert their dominance. Sexed pairs are often busy tending to eggs, tadpoles or courting, making them very active frogs when they are out. Frogs may tend to tadpoles during the night as well so calling is common, but more sporadic at night.

*Reproduction and Tadpole Care: *

Multiple areas serve as acceptable laying sites for R. imitator including film canisters (black and white) containing water oriented vertically or at a 45 degree angle, bromeliad leaves and axils, leaf litter, vertically oriented leaves (especially overlapping), and even the walls of the vivarium.
Typically 1-3 eggs can be laid as often as every 5-7 days, but clutch sizes up to 5 eggs have been observed. Males (and very rarely, females) transport tads one at a time to phytotelma (water-filled cavity) or film canisters containing water.
Tadpoles can be raised by the parents or removed from the deposition site. R. imitator are facultative egg feeders. The male will call the female(s) to the tadpole-containing phytotelma, where the female will deposit unfertilized egg(s) to be consumed by the tadpole. Tadpoles raised by parents are said to morph larger.
Tadpoles raised artificially may exhibit cannibalism (7) and should be housed individually. Tadpoles can be fed fish flakes or other mostly protein based diet and detritus (decaying leaves, biofilm and dead FFs) can serve as supplemental food sources, but it is not recommended to raise tadpoles on a mostly algae based diet. Tadpoles should be raised in spring water or dechlorinated tap water, as lack of minerals in RO or distilled is thought to be a potential cause for SLS.
Tadpoles develop back legs around 2 months, and typically metamorphosis is completed at around 4 months. This can be variable, even within the same clutch. Froglets may not eat or respond to food right away, as they completely re-absorb their tail. Due to the size of froglets, a readily available supply of springtails is important for young froglets, but stunted and wingless melanogaster will be taken soon after morphing. Froglets left in the tank should have the tank seeded with springtails for a couple of weeks before and after metamorphosis.
Frogs mature quickly (7-8 months), and males may even begin calling as early as 5 months.

*Morphs and Locales:* The morphs and locales of R. imitator in the hobby can be best broken up into 4 groups (their 3 mimicry groups, and transitional locales).

R. variabilis mimics:

*'Green'*. Sometimes incorrectly referred to as 'Nominat' or 'Nominal' imitator. Display black spots on a metallic green, legs can be metallic green to blue in color with black spots. Mimics the spotted morph of R. variabilis ('Highland' and 'Southern' morphs).
*'Cainarachi Valley'*. A locale-specific and legally imported line of the 'Green' morph, this locale was introduced into the hobby by INIBICO via Understory Enterprises. Mimics the spotted morph of R. variabilis ('Highland' and 'Southern' morphs).









*'Tarapoto' *- Similar in appearance to -- but more variable than -- R. imitator 'Green', 'Tarapoto' has orange coloration on the back with blue/green legs. Mimics the spotted morph of R. variabilis ('Highland' and 'Southern' morphs).









*'Yurimaguas' *- Generally have a striped pattern, but may show variations of spotting and netting. Often more orange apparent in striping and base of the frog. Mimics the striped morph of R. variabilis ('Rodyl', yellow striped morphs previously known as R. ventrimaculata)









*'Yurimaguensis'* - Typically a striped pattern, can show some degree of netting, similar or the same as 'Yurimaguas'. Often more orange apparent in striping and base of the frog. Mimics the striped morph of R. variabilis ('Rodyl', yellow striped morphs previously known as R. ventrimaculata)
*'Yumbatos'* - Typically a striped pattern, can show some degree of netting, but less often than 'Yurimaguas'. Often more orange apparent in striping and base of the frog. Mimics the striped morph of R. variabilis ('Rodyl', yellow striped morphs previously known as R. ventrimaculata)









R. fantastica mimics:

*'Varadero' - *These display high variability in patterning, and can also look striped. Distinct solid orange colouration on the head/upper body, often covering 2/3 of the body. Many were smuggled when first discovered, and these lines still exist in the hobby; the Understory Enterprises line is of legal origin. Mimics R. fantastica ('Varadero' locale).









R. summersi mimics:

*'Banded'* - A very bold looking morph, displaying bright orange striping along the limbs, lateral stripes across the body and neck. Variation often includes vertical striping connecting the neck and body lateral bands. These often make very convincing mimics! Mimics the Orange banded morph of R. summersi ('Sauce' locale).









Transitional Morphs/Locales (These morphs often live in transitional zones between species/morphs and show a high degree of variability, often not imitating any specific species)

*'Intermedius'* - The name comes from this frog's former status as a subspecies of R. imitator. One of the older morphs in the hobby, with no locality data available. These may represent one single locale or may be from various, but similar locales. These frogs display orange netting or lines on a black background. Legs may be orange/black or contain blue/green markings. High variability, would indicate locale somewhere around the Hullauga Canyon between the ranges of R. summersi, R. fantastica and the spotted R. variabilis morphs.
*'Chazuta'* - Extremely similar to the 'Intermedius' morph, but with locality data. Imported by Understory Enterprises, this frog shows another wide swath of variability. Typically less striping/lines than Intermedius, but even a single pair can produce a wide degree of polymorphism. Collected around the town of Chazuta, this locale shows elements of R. summersi, R. fantastica and R. variabilis.
Image below shows four Intermedius on the left, four Chazuta on the right (outlined in yellow) to demonstrate their similarities:









*'Santa Rosa'* - Similar to the Banded morph, but could also be considered a transitional, this seems to have more variability and more commonly sees vertical striping on the sides, and less apparent striping along limbs. Can range from looking similar to R. imitator 'Intermedius' to R. Summersi









*'Baja Huallaga' *- Another Understory Enterprises import, this morph does not seem to imitate any specific species and can range from spotted to netted and striped. Common look is yellow, curving bands or lines, with small areas of netting. Variations of blue and orange can be apparent as well.









*'Rapidos'* - An Understory Enterprises import, this morph shows a large degree of variation, but is likely tied closely to the mimicry of R. summersi, being primarily black with yellow striping. Froglets occasionally look quite variable, sometimes similar to a Chazuta.









*References:*

1) Brown, Jason L. and Twomey, Evan, et al., Aposematic Poison Frogs (Dendrobatidae) of the Andean Countries: Bolivia, Colombia, Ecuador, Peru and Venezuela, 2016.
2) The IUCN Red List of Threatened Species
3) CITES
4) Brown, Jason L. et al., 2016.
5) Brown, J. L., Morales, V., and Summers, K., 'A key ecological trait drove the evolution of biparental care and monogamy in an amphibian. American Naturalist, 175(4), 436-446, 2010 and Personal communications with Mark Pepper and Dr. Jason Brown in regards to imitator monogamy.
6) Brown, Jason L. et al., 2016.
7) Brown, Jason L. et al., 2016.

*More Reading:*

1) Dendrobates.org
2) Ranitomeya.com
3) Amphibian Species of the World
4) Dendroboard, thread on intermedius imitator lines Intermedius Lines

Contributers:
Corey Wickliffe (kerokero)
Kyle Kopp (kyle1745)
npaull
Bill (elmoisfive)
Oz (rozdaboff)
Shawn Harrington(sports_doc)
Socratic Monologue
Chris S

A special thank you to Ruffing's Ranitomeya for permission to use multiple images.

_Last Updated 05/09/21 by Chris S_


----------

